# Goldtip announcement about Dakota Classic and NFAA Unmarked 3D



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

OR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

Gold Tip Shooters Continue 3D Dominance by Winning 2012 Dakota Classic and NFAA National Unmarked 3-D Championships 
July 8, 2012 – Yankton, South Dakota. Gold Tip, LLC (“Gold Tip”) shooters Tim Gillingham and Jesse Broadwater placed first and third respectively of the third leg of 3-Star Tour. While Jesse posted the high score of the day with his Gold Tip Ultralight Pro shafts, Tim won out on the last day using his Gold Tip Kinetic shafts. Moreover, five out of the top 10 finishers used Gold Tip arrows. 
This competition draws top shooters vying for prize money and prestige over two days of shooting at three distinct distances (40, 50 and 60 yards) with a total of 60 arrows each day being shot for score. Known for its windy conditions, Yankton is the most accuracy driven event in the tour being that it is shot outdoors and at much longer distances than the other two indoor events.
One of the novelties of the Dakota Classic is the shoot-off for a car that is offered to all participants of the 3-Star Tour that shot all three events. The shooters start at ten yards and back up five yards after each shot until a winner is decided. Three of the last four shooters were all shooting Gold Tip. Gold Tip Staff Shooter Paul Tedford of Great Falls, MT took home the keys to a new Mustang after eliminating Jesse Broadwater in the finals. Paul was shooting Gold Tip’s Ultralight Pro shafts. 
Held in conjunction with this event is the annual NFAA National Unmarked 3-D Championships. Participants shoot 30 targets each day for a grand total of 60 targets. Gold Tip Staff Manager Tim Gillingham and his Ultralight Pro 30X’s shafts took a commanding lead and never looked back. Tim finished with a score of 74 up for the 60 targets and was crowned the 2012 NFAA Men’s Pro 3-D Champion.
“Tim has set state records with our recently introduced Kinetic shafts, and our shooters won various regional tournaments with Kinetics. But, this win is significant because Tim has proven that Gold Tip’s small diameter heavy hunting shaft can win a major national tournament in difficult conditions. We are very proud of Tim’s accomplishment” said Tom Zelenovic, CEO of Gold Tip. “I am very happy with my performance over the weekend. It is also very satisfying to see success of other Gold Tip shooters with Ultralight shafts, which are a basis for Gold Tip’s Velocity line of hunting arrows. Gold Tip is repeatedly proving that a company with a high quality hunting DNA makes product that archery pros can dominate with in competitions” said Tim Gillingham. 
ABOUT GOLD TIP: Gold Tip is a premier manufacturer of hunting and target arrows headquartered in Orem, Utah. For more information about the company and to see future postings, visit Gold Tip’s website, www.goldtip.com or contact Cody Powel at (801) 437-8812.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> OR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
> 
> Gold Tip Shooters Continue 3D Dominance by Winning 2012 Dakota Classic and NFAA National Unmarked 3-D Championships
> July 8, 2012 – Yankton, South Dakota. Gold Tip, LLC (“Gold Tip”) shooters Tim Gillingham and Jesse Broadwater placed first and third respectively of the third leg of 3-Star Tour. While Jesse posted the high score of the day with his Gold Tip Ultralight Pro shafts, Tim won out on the last day using his Gold Tip Kinetic shafts. Moreover, five out of the top 10 finishers used Gold Tip arrows.
> ...


Okay, DB... Now why are ya spammin our *FIELD ARCHERY* forum with 3D news and Gold Tip marketing hoopla?? Neither the Classic nor the NFAA 3D Nationals has anything what-so-ever to do with Field archery. Grrrrr....... Though GTs are a decent shaft, there are others out there more suited to our kind of shooting.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

montigre said:


> Okay, DB... Now why are ya spammin our *FIELD ARCHERY* forum with 3D news and Gold Tip marketing hoopla?? Neither the Classic nor the NFAA 3D Nationals has anything what-so-ever to do with Field archery. Grrrrr....... Though GTs are a decent shaft, there are others out there more suited to our kind of shooting.


Ignore it if you don't like it. Will see how Broadwater does at outdoor nationals with Goldtip arrows. Goldtip makes fine arrows.
There a sponsor here at AT and I can place GT news any where I want. When did anyone make you the person to police AT forums?
Mods got a handle on what goes where here. Heaven forebid we congratulate anyone on there wins! You do know Levi won Redding using a GT. Although not field it is simular. To make a comment that GT arrows are not field arrows would be a understatement. There was a time some thought carbons wouldnt be winning indoor spots as well. Levi kinda shot that one out of the park at indoor nationals. 
DB


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Nope, any member in good standing can make a recommendation to another that a post should be placed on another forum; in this case 3D Archery and or Gen Pop wold have been much better venues. 

We on the "very dark side" have a different mind set and don't buy in too much to the marketing diatribes of the various fanboys. We're into shooting, not mindlessly pumping up sponsors. We do not hesitate to congratulate a job well done and also don't hesitate to talk smack about our favorite shooters or our favorite competitors, but those discussions are based on the person's talent (or in some cases lack there of) and not what flavor equipment they may have been using at that moment to get them there. Now, what they may have done to tweak that equipment is another story that could create discussions that last for pages. 

As I stated in my earlier post, Gold Tip makes a decent arrow and some people do shoot them for field, but there are many other flavors better suited for our type of shooting. There's a world of difference between congratulating an archer for a great tournament performance and trying to ram kool aid down our throats. :wink:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

montigre said:


> Nope, any member in good standing can make a recommendation to another that a post should be placed on another forum; in this case 3D Archery and or Gen Pop wold have been much better venues.
> 
> We on the "very dark side" have a different mind set and don't buy in too much to the marketing diatribes of the various fanboys. We're into shooting, not mindlessly pumping up sponsors. We do not hesitate to congratulate a job well done and also don't hesitate to talk smack about our favorite shooters or our favorite competitors, but those discussions are based on the person's talent (or in some cases lack there of) and not what flavor equipment they may have been using at that moment to get them there. Now, what they may have done to tweak that equipment is another story that could create discussions that last for pages.
> 
> As I stated in my earlier post, Gold Tip makes a decent arrow and some people do shoot them for field, but there are many other flavors better suited for our type of shooting. There's a world of difference between congratulating an archer for a great tournament performance and trying to ram kool aid down our throats. :wink:


Dark side this field archery HUH! Is this a Cult thing? Didnt realize field shooters were different, always thought they pulled the bow back like everyone else. Once again Goldtip is a sponsor here and anyone can post anything they want in any forum. Gosh looks like Ill be behind shooting these arrows according to you. One thing for sure. Ill promote field archery as good as anyone and I wont be acting like it a cult thing for only few. You have a good day and dont let congrats to a view sponsored shooters from GT bother you. Can someone shoot there camo bow on the field range or there 3d bow? 
DB


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> Dark side this field archery HUH! Is this a Cult thing? Didnt realize field shooters were different, always thought they pulled the bow back like everyone else. Once again Goldtip is a sponsor here and anyone can post anything they want in any forum. Gosh looks like Ill be behind shooting these arrows according to you. One thing for sure. Ill promote field archery as good as anyone and I wont be acting like it a cult thing for only few. You have a good day and dont let congrats to a view sponsored shooters from GT bother you. Can someone shoot there camo bow on the field range or there 3d bow? DB


Cult thing, now that's funny!!! I have found that field shooters do have a different mind set than those who shoot some of the other types of archery games. Maybe it's because you have to be uber focused for 112+ arrows instead of 40, you have to learn to really know your equipment, your terrain, your environment, and yourself and have knowledge of how all of those things interact with one another to make each and every shot what it is.

Gold Tip is a sponsor on this site, as are many other manufacturers of archery equipment, but try though I might, I fail to see a bevy of stars next to your name. Sooo, it is my asusmption that you must follow the same posting suggestions as all the rest of we peons. My comment was not a personal attack, just a gentle suggestion that what you were pushing may have a more receptive audience if posted in the appropriate forum. 

Will you be behind a little as you learn the game of field archery? Probably so, but it won't be because of your arrows and it won't be because of your bow.....it will solely be because the carbon-based unit behind the string still needs to learn how to shoot and play the game. So bring your camo bow to a field shoot, it should do just fine--I know many field shooters who shoot camo bows. Besides, I have not been able to find any truth to the rumors that different bow colors effect its or the shooter's performance.... Just come out for a good time shooting with a great bunch of people and leave the kool aid mix at home...


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

montigre said:


> Cult thing, now that's funny!!! I have found that field shooters do have a different mind set than those who shoot some of the other types of archery games. Maybe it's because you have to be uber focused for 112+ arrows instead of 40, you have to learn to really know your equipment, your terrain, your environment, and yourself and have knowledge of how all of those things interact with one another to make each and every shot what it is.
> 
> Gold Tip is a sponsor on this site, as are many other manufacturers of archery equipment, but try though I might, I fail to see a bevy of stars next to your name. Sooo, it is my asusmption that you must follow the same posting suggestions as all the rest of we peons. My comment was not a personal attack, just a gentle suggestion that what you were pushing may have a more receptive audience if posted in the appropriate forum.
> 
> Will you be behind a little as you learn the game of field archery? Probably so, but it won't be because of your arrows and it won't be because of your bow.....it will solely be because the carbon-based unit behind the string still needs to learn how to shoot and play the game. So bring your camo bow to a field shoot, it should do just fine--I know many field shooters who shoot camo bows. Besides, I have not been able to find any truth to the rumors that different bow colors effect its or the shooter's performance.... Just come out for a good time shooting with a great bunch of people and leave the kool aid mix at home...


Gail, DB has been shooting Sponge-Bob targets so long, he doesn't understand the Field Forum terminology. He will learn that "Dark Side" is a Humorous attempt at ribbing Free Style shooters, because everyone knows, "The Force" is with BHFS shooters. :becky: DB's thin skin will thicken after a while. :wink:
I find the same attitude from Bench rest shooters when my Sniper rig shoots .204" groups with .308 diameter bullets. After a while we come to an understanding.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Very nice shooting, Vance!! Yeah, guess it's too soon to play with the noob.... :shade:


----------



## RecurveDad (Mar 9, 2012)

If my daughter wants to shoot 3D, what page of the Lancaster catalog are the glasses on??


:wink:


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

TG= Click


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

mag41vance said:


> Gail, DB has been shooting Sponge-Bob targets so long, he doesn't understand the Field Forum terminology. He will learn that "Dark Side" is a Humorous attempt at ribbing Free Style shooters, because everyone knows, "The Force" is with BHFS shooters. :becky: DB's thin skin will thicken after a while. :wink:
> I find the same attitude from Bench rest shooters when my Sniper rig shoots .204" groups with .308 diameter bullets. After a while we come to an understanding.


 You better hope levi and some other dot shooters dont hit the field courses. We would see some on podiums and some of dark side field guys understand a 3D shooter are pretty good archers. Always said put enough money up and these guys will come play. Some field shooters are really sensitive Didnt see any harm or foul in the post. Lighten up if you want more to play field.
DB


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Its definitely a cult thing.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

tmorelli said:


> Its definitely a cult thing.


Been on the field range a few times with Dean Pridgen and at his house. They do speak there own langauge. To say foam shooters dont have to take terrain into consideration like field shooters shows obviously they never shot 3d. Both draw the bow and aim. Pretty much the same mentality. 

Its all good. I just like shooting archery. 

DB


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> Been on the field range a few times with Dean Pridgen and at his house. They do speak there own langauge. To say foam shooters dont have to take terrain into consideration like field shooters shows obviously they never shot 3d. Both draw the bow and aim. Pretty much the same mentality.
> 
> Its all good. I just like shooting archery.
> 
> DB


 I've had my time in the 3D field, Won 3 Virginia titles shooting 3D. Also won 2 Virginia Titles in Field. Been there, done both. 
I like the fact Levi won the indoor Nationals. He's a great shooter and I'm sure would make a mark in Field if he chose that. 

Most Field Archery shooters are very kind and enjoy the banter we engage in here on AT. Most don't take themselves so seriously. We enjoy the Sport and engaging others that do the same. 

If you're here to join the Field gang. Welcome, & Enjoy. 

Welcome DB


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

Daniel Boone said:


> You better hope levi and some other dot shooters dont hit the field courses. We would see some on podiums and some of dark side field guys understand a 3D shooter are pretty good archers. Always said put enough money up and these guys will come play. Some field shooters are really sensitive Didnt see any harm or foul in the post. Lighten up if you want more to play field.
> DB


and if a frog had wings........


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Daniel Boone said:


> You better hope levi and some other dot shooters dont hit the field courses. DB


It's exactly the opposite, DB. All the field folks, especially the pro's, would love to have Levi and other top 3-d shooters (and the indoor only guys too) out on the field ranges. And nobody in their right mind thinks those guys could not be competetive if they worked at it. Money IS a part of the problem, and Chuck and Co. are working on that and the other problems that stand in the way. 

Glad to see you shooting field and hope you can attract a few more. OK has a long history of good field shooters.


----------



## Mike2787 (Jul 16, 2002)

DB... you're welcome to come and play field archery with me any time. I won't get upset if you want to play in my sandbox. I don't know why any field archer would not welcome you or any of your friends. I'm like you...I pull my bow and aim just like you do. Field archery not a cult either. Let's hope there are not people wanting to keep it that way. I also agree that any of those 3D boys and girls that would shoot with us could teach us a thing or two. You and I both know that they have proven themselves at Redding, which is a close to a field shoot as you can get.

Now as far as a good field arrow is concerned, I don't think you can beat the Carbon Express Nano Pros that I'm shooting. Just have to get in that shameless plug. Hope you get your act together and come out and play next year. You won't find a better place to shoot an archery tournament than Darrington, WA. Tell Deano I'm looking forward to seeing him in Mechanicsburg.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I agree 100% with Mike. I would love to see more 3D archers take on a field course--we'd all be able to learn a thing or two from that experience, plus it would be a great means of promoting the sport of archery. 

Like I and others have already stated in other posts, welcome to field archery. I do hope you enjoy your experience.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Mike2787 said:


> DB... you're welcome to come and play field archery with me any time. I won't get upset if you want to play in my sandbox. I don't know why any field archer would not welcome you or any of your friends. I'm like you...I pull my bow and aim just like you do. Field archery not a cult either. Let's hope there are not people wanting to keep it that way. I also agree that any of those 3D boys and girls that would shoot with us could teach us a thing or two. You and I both know that they have proven themselves at Redding, which is a close to a field shoot as you can get.
> 
> Now as far as a good field arrow is concerned, I don't think you can beat the Carbon Express Nano Pros that I'm shooting. Just have to get in that shameless plug. Hope you get your act together and come out and play next year. You won't find a better place to shoot an archery tournament than Darrington, WA. Tell Deano I'm looking forward to seeing him in Mechanicsburg.


Thanks Mike, wish I was ready and going this year with Dean and see the legend in action. Im sure next year he will be there again. Its in his blood. Have yet to shoot a field round that everyone was awesome. Not allot of field around here, most likely have to go over to Missouri and south to Texas. There some major target venues in Texas where the bg guns like Reo and Jessee show up. I agree I think Darrington, Wa would be a trip of lifetime. Have some friends with Vortex up there as well to visit. Looking forward to seeing your scores and everyone elses. Good luck to all. Mike I would be honored to tow the line with you oneday. I know I could learn a thing or two. Dean said Mike one of the best compititors he seen even at a young age. Must have been some funtime shooting with those guys being the kid on the block.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

montigre said:


> I agree 100% with Mike. I would love to see more 3D archers take on a field course--we'd all be able to learn a thing or two from that experience, plus it would be a great means of promoting the sport of archery.
> 
> Like I and others have already stated in other posts, welcome to field archery. I do hope you enjoy your experience.


Have shot all venues other than FITA and NAA. But have find all to be inviting and we all more alike than we like to agree.
DB


----------

